# John Deere 2320 4wd Rear Seal



## HVG (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi All,
I wrapped some grass around my 4 w drive shaft and now my rear seal is leaking abount 1/2 liter per month. Does anyone have experience replacing the seal without having to split the tractor for $1500. The seal cost $6.00. The John Deer Mechanic suggests that you may be able to pry it out with a small screw driver. But if you wrong then the cost is significant. 

Any suggestions?

Sincerely

HVG


----------



## HVG (Sep 12, 2011)

Problem fixed by yours truly. Drained the Transmission Oil. Took off the drive shaft. Drilled a small hole into the seal. Screwed in a metal screw. Yanked out the seal. Cleaned out the opening. Pounded in the new $6.00 seal. Replaced the oil and filter. Total cost $100 and 3 hours screwing around. Moral of the story is "When driving through tall grass, do not use 4 wheel drive.".


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

""When driving through tall grass, do not use 4 wheel drive.".

 sooo what do you do than...times I needed 4wd mowing the first high cut.

Glad your up and running w/out spending hand full of dollars.


----------



## HVG (Sep 12, 2011)

If you have a pull mower, then you may have my experience...grass that wraps around the drive shaft. If your mower is underneath the tractor, no problem. You may lower your bucket and flatten the grass, that may help.


----------



## padebed (Nov 22, 2013)

I have a John Deere 2320 and I did the grass around the 4WD shaft also... but I ruined the front axle seal. I'm having a heck of a time getting it out.

Does the same process for removal apply to the front seal?

I can't see anything to drill and I have actually started picking away at the seal and pulling it out in pieces.

So my question is... does the seal contain a metal part other than the seal spring?


----------

